# Team Alabama rods website??



## Jeremi (Jul 20, 2012)

Wanted to order a rod for pomps. The Torqued Solutions website does nothing. Anyone know what the deal is with them?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

the man has had some major health problems as far as i know.It's been a long time since any one has heard from him.


----------

